# Supplementary Reserve Force Questions



## ratboy505 (21 Jul 2010)

I am currently in the Regular force and am going to be releasing. One idea that was presented to me was to transfer to the Supplementary Reserve force.

If one chooses to be a Supplementary Reserve member, are they technically "employed" by the Canadian Forces anymore?
Is all the Supplementary Reserve Force a call list for former members for employment in the Reservist world and nation emergency situations? What happens if one turns down a offer when a call is recieved (for a job posting to a reservist position etc)?

Unfortunately, no one on my end seems to be able to answer these questions as almost no one has any experience with Supplementary Reserve that I can find.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jul 2010)

A couple of points that have me thinking that you are not serious:

1.   You posted this approx one year ago:



			
				ratboy505 said:
			
		

> I'm considerng applying for Combat Arms and have one question regarding postings after training.
> Firstly, I fully understand the needs of the Forces outweigh your personal choice.
> 
> Now the question...Does one have any say with where one is posted?
> ...



   You don't seem to have completed more than one year of service in the CF.  Something doesn't jive here.

2.  If you really did ask this question of a RMS Clerk or a Release Clerk and they could not answer you, then the CF is in a real world of hurt.

3.  This is not a "Recruiting" topic.  Please look in the Forums that cover Release, Retirement & SCAN.





TOPIC LOCKED!


----------

